# EOS Fuel/gas cap/flap door release ??



## vidreiro (Oct 20, 2005)

Hello VW community, HELP!!!

Here's the situation. A rather misinformed person pulled/pushed too hard on my girlfriends gas door/ fuel cap? release button on her EOS driver side door.

Button went into the door panel and now I cannot see a way to open the gas flap. 

She will most likely need to put gas in the car sometime soon to be able to use it, obviously, and before that same person who broke the buttons jams a screwdriver into the gas cap door to open it, I would like to find an alternate solution.

Is there anything that can be done from the remote key, Two button press, press and hold etc to get that flap or door opened?

Or is there anything in the trunk we can do? I'm not seeing a red tab flap release etc.

I'd appreciate all help possible.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

I can't find anything in the owners manual about a manual release.

Look inside the trunk to see if there is any type of pull tab/ring in the general vicinity of the fuel door. ( I have never noticed one)

Otherwise, unless you are comfortable with disassembling the door to repair it yourself, I can only suggest getting it into a VW service dept ASAP.

Sorry couldn't be more helpful.

Kevin


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*prying?*

Did you try prying it with something fairly malleable? Maybe a credit card or something like that can move the door.


----------



## vidreiro (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey guys, thanks again for the help.

I checked the trunk, but no dice on any type of emergency or cable release or anything. I was extremely surprised that VW did not think about having a cable release in case of this situation happening. Not only that but due to the convertible hard tops mechanical works, there's tons of stuff in the way of reaching the fuel cap door that I'd rather not mess with.

Thankfully though, I managed to use my fingers to bring the broken control panel to within view and jam it close enough to the button wholes that my girl can push the button to open the gas cover. 

At least now she can put gas in the car and get it to VW or someone who can help. 

Thanks again for the tips. Much Appreciated.


----------



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

The door panel is very easy to remove. When I get to my shop this morning I will get you a list of steps for removing it so you can get to the switch.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Clip Tool*

It does help to have the VW special tool 3392 to remove the clips without breaking them. Surprisingly, the cheapest place to find it is tools.vw.com for $65 Worldimpex and samstag want a lot more.


----------

